# Anyone using MUFE HD Microfinish Powder?



## westindiesangel (Sep 7, 2009)

I was thinking about using this to set foundation or to control oil on days I don't feel like wearing makeup. However, I'm wondering if this will make me look pale or ghostly?? They say it's completely translucent but I've read a few people on Makeup Alley say it made them look ghostly/ashy so I'm wary!


----------



## LRMakeup (Sep 7, 2009)

I *love* MUFE HD powder. I have never had a problem with it looking ashy or grey on any skin tone. I just used it on a model from Sudan, and it looked totally natural. 

I have noticed that if I use too much, it will start to look white, but it is so fine that you really only need a tiny tiny amount.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, and I like it. Warning, do NOT be fooled into thinking that the coastal scents powder and the MUFE one work the same. It pains me to have to choose a more expensive item, but it is worth it. The key is using with very lightly.


----------



## iaisha26 (Sep 8, 2009)

Such a great product! I love it. A little goes a long way or you will look ghostly, I was there with my first application.


----------



## moonlit (Sep 10, 2009)

I dont like this powder.It made me look white.. I used little and I realised it changed the colour of my foundation


----------



## __nini (Sep 19, 2009)

II put it on about a minute after my foundation is put on, so I'm still a little dewy. Waiting until everything is dried up and dousing your face with too much is probably what gives the ghostly effect. Either way, Fix+ right after and that should rid you of the excess powder and set everything.


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm having the ghost look problem too.  I don't think I'm applying too much.  I think that the powder sticks to my skin as soon as I apply it making it really hard to blend. I would really like to get this too work for me.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Sep 19, 2009)

I really like using this powder, it's great for oil control, and blurrs out small imperfections.  I do however like some have said noticed that it does leave a white cast when pictures are taken of me, probabley because I used too much.  I feel a little go on a long way, just swirl a little onto your brush than tap any excess powder off into the cap and than buff away.  If you live by a sephora, ask a MUA for a sample if you're planning to buy the powder for sure.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 19, 2009)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this powder.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Sep 20, 2009)

i bought it yesterday and its so not all that ,  esp for 32.00 . i find it's actually white , not translucent . i didn't see what it does for my face , i thought it would have like micro reflects thingys (LOL) in it to make me glow at least , but nada .


----------



## Lapis (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm waiting on mine to be delivered, hoping it does better than the mac P&P one


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 21, 2009)

I got it as a bonus Beauty Insider sample from Sephora but sad to say, I STILL haven't tried it and I think I received it about a few months ago. I just kinda forgot about it. lol. I'll have to try it and see what happens.


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 22, 2009)

In my experience, as long as I use it with a light hand and actually buff it in (versus just dusting it on) it's fine.

I apply to my t-zone first, buff in and then use whatever is left on the brush on the rest of the face.  HTH


----------



## longhornsgirl (Sep 24, 2009)

I believe if you use just the right amount (I tap twice into the cap) with a brush like Mac 150, it will look perfect.


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_In my experience, as long as I use it with a light hand and actually buff it in (versus just dusting it on) it's fine.

I apply to my t-zone first, buff in and then use whatever is left on the brush on the rest of the face.  HTH_

 

I used my 109 and buffed it in and it worked perfectly. Even when it looks like there is very little powder in the brush there is actually a lot of powder in brush.  Thanks


----------



## elongreach (Sep 24, 2009)

I like it.  I have really oily skin so I try to do everything in my power to keep the shine down before I even leave the house.  So I use all kinds of powders.  This is a good one, but I've been using my invisible set more often lately.  But for 30 bucks, I try to use it as often as possible.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *longhornsgirl* 

 
_I believe if you use just the right amount (I tap twice into the cap) with a brush like Mac 150, it will look perfect._

 
That's what I'm doing too. I've been using this powder since February and I love it. It's my HG.


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I used my 109 and buffed it in and it worked perfectly. Even when it looks like there is very little powder in the brush there is actually a lot of powder in brush.  Thanks_

 
That's great, I'm glad to hear that it ended up working for you.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Sep 25, 2009)

i feel so wack , everybody loves it and i really don't , i'll get a sample and see if i could make it work .


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 25, 2009)

Samples are a good thing at that price point, if you don't love.

At the end of the day though, I wouldn't stress it.. not every product is for everyone.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 27, 2009)

MUFE HD Microfinish powder is one of my favorite products EVER! I have never used powder before b/c I have dry skin and never felt the need. However, after falling in love with the HD and Face & Body foundations, I decided to give it a shot. It is a miracle! I swear by this stuff. It does not make you look like a ghost. It is truly invisible. having said that, you have to recognize the areas of your face that are dry. This is not a powder to control oil, it merely sets your foundation and makes it look like your skin. My nose, for example, is a real problem for me. It is severly dry and I have to work with any foundation I apply there so it won't look cakey. Therefore, I do not use powder there. You don't need this powder all over, especially not in dry areas, because it can cake just like any other product.

Also, it's in the technique and tools. I use the MUFE kabuki brush and it's wonderful for this powder. I tried the Mac powder brush, but it's way too soft and deposits too much powder in one spot. Also, you need to press into skin, not sweep it across. Trust me, it makes a world of difference. This stuff never sweats off and NJ summers are killer, let me tell you. I will use this product for as long as they keep making it which, I hope, is forever.


----------



## mufey (Oct 5, 2009)

I like this powder too (NC 40/2) but if I use it every day my skin ends up really dry even though I have oily skin.


----------

